# Is this ok for tank?



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm planning to place a tank on the window sill but the tank width sticks out 3" off the window sill. Is this ok?
Does anyone have any experience with this?
Thanks!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Your easy fix for this would be to go to the hardware store and get a peice of 3/4 " plywood cut for the same footprint of your tank and place that on the window sill under the tank. This would ensure that the glass isn't too stressed and the load gets spread properly


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the real trouble with being in a window sill is that you may encounter a huge algae problem very quickly if this tank gets a lot of sunlight


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Yah I thought about that too. Just wanted to see if I can get away with it or not. 
Thank you


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> the real trouble with being in a window sill is that you may encounter a huge algae problem very quickly if this tank gets a lot of sunlight


my window tanks grow a lot of hair algae... a lot. Looks pretty in with elodea, especially when it bubbles, but not everybodies thing.


----------

